# Far Horizon Captains School



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Far Horizon Captains School is having its next OUPV (aka six pack) course Dec. 3rd thru Dec. 12th. We keep the classes small so everyone gets the attention they need and we offer professional instruction at affordable prices. We are licensed through the Coast Guard to administer the exam so you do not have to go to the Regional Exam Center. Give us a call or send us an email to save a seat in the next class. You can also visit our website at: www.farhorizoncaptainsschool.com 

Far Horizon Captains School 
877-331-4790


----------

